# Cochin colors



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

Well chick days got me  I got two Cochin assorted chicks. 
The first one I believe is either a silver or golden laced Cochin but not sure which 























And the other I'm hoping isn't a white but I'm guessing it is?















Any thoughts?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I see the grey on the white. Not sure if this applies to cochins or not but in Silkies it usually means male but the big plus is the double silver gene.

Well, I took a look for peep colors and came up empty handed. You're going to have one of the others that are so good at this.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

I hope it doesn't end up white  the other one I got last year was pure white so don't want two  it's got the little extra color when the last one was like all yellow. 
Luckily they were sexed so hopefully not a rooster 
I'm hoping the other is a silver laced but I'd be fine with silver or golden laced.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

robin416 said:


> I see the grey on the white. Not sure if this applies to cochins or not but in Silkies it usually means male but the big plus is the double silver gene.
> 
> Well, I took a look for peep colors and came up empty handed. You're going to have one of the others that are so good at this.


What do you mean by double silver gene?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm struggling to remember what it's called, it's been a while since I've been raising birds. You've seen how some solid color birds have gold or silver in their hackles? That is caused by the gene I can't remember the name of. 

The nice thing, for Silkies don't know if it works in other birds, a double silver gene white can be bred to a true black silkie and get solid black chicks lacking that gold gene. 

But cochins are dominate white so I don't know if it holds true. The one thing I know is true when it came to Silkies is if they showed that gray they were males. I'll have to see if I can find some of those pics. But that's Silkies.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

I'm hoping it's not white  the white ones looked very clear, this one was so interesting I had to get it


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL You silly girl. 

I like whites. They were actually my first choice but Silkies are different with their feather structure, they don't get all the interesting patterns other breeds do.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

Well here is an updated picture of the two!
Here is Q-Tip (loving her colors!)








And here is Cotton Ball (thinking possible rooster? ) 
















They are going on 9 weeks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The patterning on Q-tip is different. Some lacing but get into the body and it's more blocks of white.

Love that second pic of Cotton Ball. Perfect shot.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

I love Q-tip! My silver laced Wyandotte looks very similar in the pattern the tips of her wings are the long white parts


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And she's got the "I am special" stance to go along with those markings.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

Pretty young ladies.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

robin416 said:


> And she's got the "I am special" stance to go along with those markings.


Exactly  she knows it


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

TomC said:


> Pretty young ladies.


Thank you!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How come you always have the crying emojis even when it's a good thing?


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

This emoji  at least on the phone is a laughing with crying one, like laughing so hard, it's my go to emoji I may use it too much.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They need to make the tears smaller, it overwhelms the smile.  Especially for those of us with sight challenges.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

yeah it's a "I laughed so hard I cried" kind of thing.

I don't think cotton ball is a rooster, I have a pic of my SLW's at around that age that look just like that (comb and wattles) and they are all girls, I'll see if I can find the picture I'm talking about and post it later. It's on my phone, not on my computer lol so I will use tapatalk to upload it since my computer is a gigantic pita about uploading pictures.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

I hope it's a pullet! I do not need another roo that is a cochin  I only have 2 cochins so I don't want a rooster.


----------

